# WTB 2001 NCEES Mechanical Practice Exam



## Dawg Pound (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone have the 2001 practice exam they would sell?

I have the current version, but I would like to see more actual problems.

Thanks


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 13, 2012)

Same here...would love a copy.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a PDF of the afternoon T/F and HVAC sections. Shoot me a PM if interested...very attractive price tag  . I do not have the morning section.


----------



## mizzoueng (Dec 13, 2012)

Which one? I have the 2001 HVAC, 2001 Thermo/Fluids Afternoon, 2007 Kaplan Sample Test with Thermo/Fluids Afternoon specific, MERM sample exam (unknown date).

I have a few more at home, but don't know what they are off-hand.


----------



## andreyshka (Dec 18, 2012)

I would love the NCEES 2001 questions and solutions. How can i get it?


----------



## eldude (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm also looking to buy practice exams, would love a copy.


----------



## komeso (Feb 27, 2013)

I would love a copy too!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 28, 2013)

Outlaw44 said:


> I have a PDF of the afternoon T/F and HVAC sections. Shoot me a PM if interested...very attractive price tag  . I do not have the morning section.




I think I heard somewhere that publishers are starting to crack down on people scanning in stuff and then selling multiple copies. Hard to say if ncees would care about their 2001 version, but you never know.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Outlaw44 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a PDF of the afternoon T/F and HVAC sections. Shoot me a PM if interested...very attractive price tag  . I do not have the morning section.
> ...


Yeah, I need to get some clarity on the topic of sharing as well. I'm not selling it, hence the attractive price tag.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a nice clean copy. Only $329.99! :bandevil:


----------



## grant426 (Sep 9, 2013)

For Sale here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130987816455?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## nsgoldberg (Sep 17, 2013)

HOLY CRAP! $225!

No thanks... :wave2:


----------



## kvarshne (Sep 17, 2013)

I have exams and other stuffs. See my post for full listing


----------



## nsgoldberg (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks, but I'm ME - MD depth. Looks like you're HVAC.


----------



## grant426 (Sep 21, 2013)

Available here, $195 shipped

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130994397273?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

